# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Симуляторы >  FlatOut 2

## Patron

*FlatOut 2*


*Разработчик: Bugbear Entertainment 
Издатель: Empire Interactive/Vivendi Universal Games 
Локализатор: Бука 
Даты выпуска: 29 июня 2006 года
Жанр: Гоночная 
Платформы: PC, Xbox, PS2, PSP 
Режимы игры: Одиночный, Cетевой 
Носитель: CD, DVD, UMD 
Сайт: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

*Системные требования:*
*Windows_2000/Windows XP / Vista1.4 GHz CPU (1.8 GHz для Vista)256 MB RAM (512 MB для Vista)5 GB свободного места на HDDDirectX 9.0, видеокарта GeForce FX 5950 и выше / Radeon 9500 и вышеЗвуковая карта с поддержкой DirectX 9.02X DVD-ROMСкорость соединения с Интернетом от 512 Kbps*

*Описание*Взяв все самые лучшие элементы из первой части игры и усовершенствовав их, разработчики превратили FlatOut 2 в самые разрушительные автогонки на свете. Гоночные трассы напичканы тысячами интерактивных зон, динамическими объектами, а также рискованными, но эффективными альтернативными маршрутами. Эта игра поощряет агрессивный стиль вождения!
Проявлять агрессию придется в отношении семи компьютерных оппонентов, каждый из которых обладает собственными ролевыми параметрами и стилем вождения. Не все участники заезда доберутся до финиша — некоторых увезут с трассы в катафалке.
Повреждения, наносимые объектам на треке и автомобилям, отображаются с беспрецедентным уровнем реализма благодаря самой зрелищной в мире физической модели.
Предыдущие варианты битв на выживание и мини-игр с вылетающим телом водителя показались разработчикам недостаточно сумасшедшими. Замучайте вашего водителя, не уважающего ремни безопасности, в новом варианте дерби или в двенадцати рэгдольных мини-играх!
Пройдя FlatOut 2 в однопользовательском режиме, совершенствуйте свое мастерство, соревнуясь через Интернет с лучшими игроками со всего света.

*Дополнительно*




> Безумное количество разрушаемых объектов на треках. Только в этой игре катастрофы и аварии приносят вам деньги!Гран-при. Докажите свое превосходство в чемпионате, состязаясь с 7 компьютерными соперниками.Дополнительные игровые режимы. Помимо улучшенных игровых режимов из первой части игры в продолжение вошли несколько новых видов соревнований, добавляющих десятки часов игрового процесса.Огромнейший автопарк. Четыре класса автомобилей плюс специальные гоночные машины. Храните любимые авто в гараже, выбирая только лучшие экземпляры для заездов!Свежие темы ландшафтов — пустыни, городские улицы, гоночные стадионы (в том числе треки NASCAR), русла каналов, леса и поля.Вдвое больше возможностей поиздеваться над вылетающим водителем — 12 различных дисциплин с поддержкой игры через Интернет, включая прыжки в высоту, дартс, бейсбол, баскетбол, футбол, керлинг и т. д.Многопользовательский режим до 8 игроков по локальной сети и через Интернет.








> *Nowhere Ride - The Chelsea Smiles 
> Fall Victim - Alkaline Trio 
> Mercy Me - Alkaline Trio 
> Blood Brothers - Papa Roach 
> Richard III - Supergrass 
> Road to Rouen - Supergrass 
> Believe it or Not - Nickelback 
> Flat on the Floor - Nickelback 
> Symphony of Destruction - Megadeth 
> ...





Информация взята с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Patron

Личный вывод : *Самый лучший гоночный симулятор на разбивание машин !* 
Личная оценка : *+9*

Хотелось бы узнать ваше мнение

----------


## Sanych

Я играл в какую-то раннею версию. Соглашусь с мнением что разбивать машины там действительно больше всего и нравится.

----------


## Serj_2k

первая часть, в общем, понравилась больше чем вторая ....

----------


## Patron

> первая часть, в общем, понравилась больше чем вторая ....


Чем именно ?

----------


## Serj_2k

> Чем именно ?


давно было, детали не вспомню ))

----------

